# ADC or WARP 9" Motor?



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

What is the difference in these two motors? Is one better than the other? I'm trying to decide which to go with but the prices are about the same and HP data is not reliable with electric motors.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

evcars said:


> What is the difference in these two motors? Is one better than the other? I'm trying to decide which to go with but the prices are about the same and HP data is not reliable with electric motors.


Well Warp advertises that they are better...they say they have the "bigger GE style" brushes...really they are pretty much the same they both have the same number of com bars, and the same configuration in the field as well.....Warp is a little cheaper...


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Georgia Tech


----------



## mikle51 (Jan 9, 2009)

It is an 8" diameter series wound DC motor with a double ended shaft. The motor utilizes large style comm's and brushes. The comm's are key-locked onto the drive shaft -- reducing the likelihood of lifting any commutator bars. Class "H" insulation is used throughout the motor. The drive shaft and tail shaft have standard keyways cut into them.


----------

